# Abandoned Village (R2) - Challenge #1



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

First challenge for round 2 of the Zombie Attack game: Recruiting players.

We need more players for this round of the Zombie Attack game, so I will be handing out bonuses to anyone responsible for recruiting new players. Multiple bonuses are available, and will remain available for the duration of the game.

Each time a new player signs up, the name of the person who referred them MUST APPEAR IN THE POST in which the new player joins. For example: if Road Guy convinces VTE to play, VTE would then post "I'm in, Road Guy invited me". Road Guy would then have his choice of ONE power-up currently in the game. Any player who lists me as the one who invited them will generate a bonus power-up of my choice to be added to the game to a player at random.

The power-ups available are:

Double barrel shotgun (2 shots per day as survivor)

Zombie bite-proof armor (survive 1 zombie bit per day as survivor)

Fast Zombie (remain a zombie if shot once)

Mutant Genetic Code (2 bites per day as zombie)

There are no limits to the number of bonuses you collect (if you refer 5 people, you get 5 bonuses). If you select multiples of the same item, the additional item would only add 1 bonus (ie. you want 2 double barrel shotguns, you would then have 3 shots per day). Only active participants are eligible to receive bonuses. Convincing a player from round 1 to play again will only generate a half bonus, so you will need to convince 2 to return to earn the item.

I will determine the status of any incoming player upon their arrival, and will notify them of their status via PM.

Use this thread to discuss ways to generate more interest and players for the game.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

FYI:

Round 1 Players not currently signed up for round 2

Chaos

CSB

Chucktown

Road Guy

Civeng

Mudpuppy

Pbrme


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

I will sell my joining the game. . .if the price is right.


----------



## engineergurl (May 11, 2012)

ummm... if the price is right? who do you think deserves it?


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2012)

I shoot mudskippy square in the junk for that


----------



## engineergurl (May 12, 2012)

I was alreay his pimp... he aint supposed to go ho'in unless i tell him to go ho'in


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 12, 2012)

I'm sure she considers herself a businesswoman. She has a product that clearly has a market, which means that I (as the governing body of said market), shall impose a small processing fee so I can regulate it...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 12, 2012)

EG, you get a discount.


----------



## engineergurl (May 12, 2012)

I think Dex went all big govment on us and as the 1% I am gonna protest!!! processing fee my sweet cheeks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 22, 2012)

Really bummed I haven't been able to award anything from this challenge...


----------



## pbrme (May 22, 2012)

The noobs are all herded together I loose.


----------



## envirotex (May 22, 2012)

They're too busy hitting refresh even though they already said results won't be out until after Memorial Day.


----------



## engineergurl (May 22, 2012)

wait, isn't memorial day this weekend?


----------



## envirotex (May 22, 2012)

Yep. That's why there are 109 users currently online.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 22, 2012)

Perhaps now would be a good time for a fake results post? Texas is usually pretty quick to get results. Care to oblige tex?


----------



## engineergurl (May 22, 2012)

huh? I don't get it?


----------



## engineergurl (May 22, 2012)

still not seeing an issue (I'm not trying to be a brat, I just don't see whats wrong, and if something is wrong, then we need to address it) maybe I'm just confused... def not drunk tonight, but I have been stressed out, so a good possibility I'm confused....

Edit: Dex recruited you is all I am picking up, but he's not in the game, I'm sorry, I'm really confused.... maybe I didn't pay attention to your first post enough....


----------



## engineergurl (May 22, 2012)

you play dirty sir...


----------



## engineergurl (May 23, 2012)

now that's just gonna piss them off...


----------

